

How VCs evaluate Startups - Madintelligence
http://www.madintelligence.com/how-vcs-evaluate-businesses/

======
Madintelligence
Any feedback on the product/marketing/website would be very much appreciated

~~~
stephengillie
Your page doesn't provide much from your book, then tells me to either pay up
or feel guilty. Can we maybe get a preview of the first 5 pages without being
made to feel like bad people?

Nitpick:

 _Speech their language_ should be _Speak their language_

 _Get into incumbators_ should be _Get into incubators_

~~~
rdl
The entire content is 5 pages.

~~~
Madintelligence
Yes. It is.

~~~
stephengillie
Sorry, I didn't realize that. Perhaps we can have a preview of just the first
page? Only to get a sample of what we'd be buying.

